# Card from Vet and Beautiful Message



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

My Lucky went to the Rainbow Bridge two weeks ago. I received a sympathy card from our wonderful vet and all the staff. They all wrote notes about Lucky and signed the card. It was very sweet and touching. Inside the card was a paper with a beautiful piece written by M.A. Preston. Maybe it has been posted here before but I thought it was worth posting.

*Rainbow Bridge
*
Just this side of heaven lies the Rainbow Bridge.

When a beloved pet dies, it goes to the Rainbow Bridge. It makes friends with other animals and frolics over rolling hills and peaceful lush meadows of green.

Our pets do not thirst or hunger. The old and sick are made young once more; the maimed and the ill become healed and strong. They are as healthy and playful as we remember them in days gone by.

Though happy and content, they still miss someone very special, someone they had to leave behind.

Together, the animals chase and play, but the day comes when a pet will suddenly stop and look into the distance...bright eyes intent, eager body quivering. Suddenly recognizing you, your pet bounds quickly across the green fields and into your embrace. You celebrate in joyous reunion. You will never again separate. Happy tears and kisses are warm and plenty; your hands caress the face you missed. You look once more into the loving eyes of your pet and know you never really parted. You realize that though out of sight, your love had been remembered.

And now, you cross the Rainbow Bridge together.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

beautiful!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elizabethe*



eslucky said:


> My Lucky went to the Rainbow Bridge two weeks ago. I received a sympathy card from our wonderful vet and all the staff. They all wrote notes about Lucky and signed the card. It was very sweet and touching. Inside the card was a paper with a beautiful piece written by M.A. Preston. Maybe it has been posted here before but I thought it was worth posting.
> 
> *Rainbow Bridge
> *
> ...


Elizabeth: That is so wonderful that your vet sent a sympathy card and the Rainbow Bridge poem. Our vet did the same and it meant so much. I know your Lucky and my Smooch and Snobear are together playing and waiting for u.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Seems like we are all blessed with great vets. Our vet sent a card and a few months after the passing of Cheyenne the office sent a lovely plaque with a poem. So beautiful.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm a little disappointed with our vet. I had thought so much of the care and compassion that he had shown over the last year with Max. He did cry when we sent Max to the bridge. The techs had all hugged us as well. But they didn't send a card. With Di, we got a card from even the incompentant vet, the one that we got a second opinion with and also from the Oncologist that only saw her one time. With Golda, we got a card from one vet and a beautiful flower arrangement.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We too got a nice card signed by all in the office with a nice note when we sent Syd to the bridge this summer. I love my vet big time!!!


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

I talked to someone the other day that got a clay cast of their dog's paw print from their vet. I thought that was a good idea. Our vet asked me if I wanted a clipping of her hair and I didn't do it. I said I had enough good memories. It probably wouldn't have been a bad idea but I think I wasn't quite thinking straight at the time.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is so sweet. When we let our Emmy go our vet and office staff sent a card and flowers. It touched my heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Lucky. I hope she is healthy and young in heaven again. But you are so lucky, more lucky than some of us that you do not have to search for a new vet. What they did was very kind.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely gesture from your vet


----------

